# Need price advice



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a 2003 W8 sedan with 6spd and sport, silver with black, 67k miles extremely nice! My question is...I see these all over the place as far as price goes and I want to sell it quickly for a fair price. What should this be priced at? I was thinking somewhere around 15-16000$ What do you think? Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Need price advice (sjh500)*

i bought my 2002 w8 tiptronic with 104000 miles for 14g with taxes, tax was like 1.5g , so u go the math


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds like mine would be a good deal then. Thanks for your input!


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Need price advice (sjh500)*

I saw it on ebay?


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes it is on ebay, about a day and a half at this point.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (sjh500)*

i bought my W8 sedan with tip, 44k miles for $24k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

AT 14995$ It's a bargain, I am surprised know one has hit the but it now on Ebay?


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, unbelievably it only went up to 7900$ on Ebay(cheapskates) then some joker offered me 8000$ off the auction LOLOLOL! Weird, 6spd's are rare, and this one is immaculate, I don't get it!


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (sjh500)*

Do you still have warranty left on it - either factory or extended?
People are scared of the cam tensioner(s) issue potential.
I was aware of that, and purchased a warranty accordingly.
Have you tried posting it on thew8forum.dk?
At least it will be seen by the W8 loyalists and guests, so you might have a better chance there.
FWIW, if I were looking I'd snap it up in a heart beat!


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

No warranty left but I will contact the dealer and see if it has been done. It is in such immaculate shape I have to imagine it has been, never the less I will check. I will try posting it on the forum you mentioned. Really unbelievable to me as I thought I was putting it up for a steal!?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (sjh500)*

Price of gas is going up maybe? Or they know how expensive the repairs COULD be? I just bought a W8, I've been looking for one for over a year. So, gas mileage wasn't a big deal to me....but after driving it a month..I can see why some people are turned off....The thing sucks down gas at a pretty good clip especially if you like hearing the sound of the W8.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (AJB)*

i know what you mean $70 a week in gas can take its toll







...but you gotta pay to play right?








the w8 is a specialty car so it takes the right buyer to want one, i wouldve bought a 6spd over a tip if one were avail, so be patient, itll sell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (sjh500)*

http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCar...ions=


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Dude the reason ppl r trying to low ball u is its an 8 cylinder, the more gas prices go up the lower the value of the car goes down. simple supply and demand. i got my w8 for 13000 with tax title blah blah blah, if i were you i would go 14000 to 14500, but thats just me, give it time and u will get 16000 for it.


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

I had about 8 people bid on it on ebay, at the end I sent them a second chance offer of 13,995$, no takers...I will wait and see though, thanks.


----------

